

Ask HN: Free books database - aberatiu

I&#x27;m looking for a (free) book database with name, author, publication year and maybe a small description for every book contained. I need it for a school project. Can anyone help me find one?
======
m_ram
Try
[http://openmetadata.lib.harvard.edu/bibdata](http://openmetadata.lib.harvard.edu/bibdata)

It's free, downloadable, and has records on almost 13 million items. Just
going by the API
([http://dp.la/dev/wiki/Item_API](http://dp.la/dev/wiki/Item_API)), it looks
like it has the information that you need.

------
skidoo
Project Gutenberg is my personal favorite:

[http://www.gutenberg.org/](http://www.gutenberg.org/)

------
mjhea0
check out [http://isbndb.com](http://isbndb.com)

[http://isbndb.com/book/the_wind_up_bird_chronicles](http://isbndb.com/book/the_wind_up_bird_chronicles)

~~~
aberatiu
That's nice (and with the information I want), but I need something that I can
download (an .sql, json, xml or even csv)...

~~~
gbl08ma
They have an API:
[http://isbndb.com/api/v1/docs/intro](http://isbndb.com/api/v1/docs/intro)

According to that API intro page, their databases contain over 1.8 million
entries for books alone, so the download would be rather big I think.

